# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Вниманию абонентов byfly!

## ByFly

14 и 15 мая 2014 года у некоторого количества абонентов возможны затруднения с доступом к внешним ресурсам сети Интернет в связи с проблемами на сетях иностранных партнеров. Ведется активная работа по разрешению данной проблемы.
	Приносим свои извинения за возможно причиненные неудобства

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

